# Is it possible for me to adopt my niece?



## NievaBelinz28

Im currently 28 years old, single, and working as a top foreign dating coach. I think I have enough savings, income, and time to raise my 10-year-old niece, whose parents died about a month ago. They got into a very brutal car accident and were both dead before the ambulance could arrive. My niece is currently living with my sister, while her papers are being sorted out. Is it possible for me to legally adopt her? Ive already discussed it with her and she seems fine with it, as I am the only living relative shes really close with.


----------



## drudai

I by no means have any first hand experience or knowledge beyond what I've seen and read. 

First, my condolences for your loss.

Most of the time, if you are willing/capable and can show you have the means to care for the child, they want her to go with family. It puts you in an excellent leverage position. The first step would be fostering her and adoption would come later.

She more than likely has a case manager or social worker, as an 'orphan' she is a ward of state, that is who you will want to contact first!


----------



## Kiwiberry

First, I want to say I'm really sorry for your loss. That must have been a very devastating ordeal to go through, especially for the little girl.

As for adoption, I was in foster care so I know a little bit about how it works and what drudai said is true. They would rather the child go to family than to be put in the system. I agree too, I think the first step is to talk to her caseworker.


----------



## Wobbles

Don't think too much about it. My best friend has no savings, rents, average income and she fostered her nephews. I don't know your family circumstances but who is she in the care of? If it can't be sorted and agreed on through family you would need to see a solicitor. I wouldn't adopt but I would apply for being her legal guardian. I wouldn't like to think my sister would go as far as adopting my children.

Good luck <3


----------



## injura

Hi all

Possible to find a TR-76 for 1,000? new or a mint used one....
can only afford that and still need a case

any info or advice appreciated...
ps: do not prefer ebay

thanx 




----------



## PatriciaHold

If your apartment has all the means to raise a child, I do not see any problem in this. On the contrary, this is a very good decision!


----------

